# powziąć wiadomość



## ChipMacShmon

Cześć!

Jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat tej kolokacji (a być może idiomu)? Jakie dokładnie ma znaczenie związek *powziąć wiadomość*? Domyślam się, że może chodzić o fakt odebrania wiadomości i zapoznania się z jej treścią.

Słownik PWN przytacza następujące znaczenie słowa *powziąć*: «zdecydować o czymś» (drugie znaczenie wykluczam). Czy w takim razie *powziąć wiadomość *to inaczej *zdecydować o wiadomości*?


W języku urzędowym/prawnym szeroko stosuje się to wyrażenie w zdaniach takich jak:

_Protest wnosi się w terminie 7 dni od dnia, w którym *powzięto *lub można było *powziąć wiadomość* o okolicznościach stanowiących podstawę jego wniesienia._

_Kara nie może być zastosowana po upływie 2 tygodni od *powzięcia wiadomości* o naruszeniu obowiązku pracowniczego i po upływie 3 miesięcy od dopuszczenia się tego naruszenia.
_

To samo tyczy się związku *powziąć informację*.


----------



## LilianaB

"Powziąć wiadomość" is not standard Polish, as far as I know. Odebrać wiadomość, maybe. It sounds like a word for word translation from another language. Powziąć decyzję.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Najprawdopodobniej *powziąć wiadomość *nie znaczy nic innego jak *dowiedzieć się*. Ale z jakichś powodów (formalność) związek ten jest rozpowszechnione w języku prawniczym. W każdym razie dla mnie jest to potworek językowy.


----------



## BezierCurve

> _Protest wnosi się w terminie 7 dni od dnia, w którym *powzięto *lub można było *powziąć wiadomość* o okolicznościach stanowiących podstawę jego wniesienia._



To musi być pozostałość po wcześniejszej formułce, gdzie pewnie była mowa o "powzięciu niniejszej decyzji". Dla mnie "powzięcie wiadomości" jest nowotworem. Chociaż nie twierdzę, że się nie przyjmie na stałe, kiedy młodzi urzędnicy po szkole zastąpią tych starych i zastaną taką formułę jako obowiązującą.


----------



## LilianaB

"Powziąć wiadomość" does not mean anything. I agree with Bezier Curve and his suggestion.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To jest po prostu błąd językowy.


----------



## Thomas1

Sformułowanie 'powziąć wiadomość' jest poprawne, chociaż dość przestarzałe i anachroniczne w ogólnej polszczyźnie, co akurat w tego typu dyskursie nie jest aż tak zaskakujące -- język prawniczy charakteryzuje się większym konserwatyzmem jeśli chodzi o zmiany językowe. Zwrot oznacza po prostu 'otrzymać/odebrać wiadomość'. Błędem byłoby zastosowanie go, na przykład, w rozmowie ze znajomymi.


----------



## LilianaB

I really doubt it, Thomas. At least don't use it at any kind of exam, because it is definitely not standard Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Sformułowanie 'powziąć wiadomość' jest poprawne, chociaż dość przestarzałe i anachroniczne w ogólnej polszczyźnie, co akurat w tego typu dyskursie nie jest aż tak zaskakujące -- język prawniczy charakteryzuje się większym konserwatyzmem jeśli chodzi o zmiany językowe. Zwrot oznacza po prostu 'otrzymać/odebrać wiadomość'. Błędem byłoby zastosowanie go, na przykład, w rozmowie ze znajomymi.


Czy istnieją jakieś przykłady z dawniejszych tekstów gdzie to słowo występuje? Ja nigdy nie spotkałem się z nim w dawniejszej literaturze.


----------



## Thomas1

Tak.
Doroszewski, który w swoim słowniku (1963-1969) klasyfikuje to znaczenie 'powziąć' jako 'przestarzałe', podaje przykład z Konopnickiej:
_Powziąłem u stróża ważne wiadomości. Konopn. Now. IV, 55._

Starszy Słownik Wileński (1861) nie podaje jeszcze tego kwalifikatora:


> Powziąć,  ął, weźmie, scz. dk. 1) wziąć, osiągnąć, dostać. Powziął nadziéję. Powziąć nienawiść, odrazę  do kogo v. komu. Powziął przyjaźń, dobre serce ku niemu. Powziąć miłość dla kogo. 2) = pojąć, wyobrazić, utworzyć. Powziąłem myśl. Powziąć zamiar. Powziąć o czém wyobrażenie. Usprawiedliwił powzięte o sobie mniemanie. 3) = otrzymać. Powziąć wiadomość.


----------



## mckee

Najbliższe skojarzenia z języka powszedniego> powziąć decyzję i odebrać (podjąć z poczty) wiadomość . Nie spotkałem się z słowo-tworami z Słownika Wileńskiego , pewno już wymarły


----------



## LilianaB

It would be really like writing contemporary office correspondence in Middle English.


----------



## Thomas1

English is similar in this respect, _cf._ the order in 'heir apparent', 'court martial', the use of 'shall' or the subjunctive which is  relatively more frequent in law discourse than in other ones, say, more mundane.


----------



## LilianaB

No, not like that. You cannot use just any 18th, or even 19th century vocabulary, in office correspondence. There are some phrases and constructions in legal language that are not used in regular language, which are more archaic, but nothing like that. The phrase is question is not any set phrase in Polish legal language -- it is just something archaic, or a total mistake.


----------



## kknd

i wouldn't be so sure—chipmacshmon told that it is well-known and widely used phrase in polish legal language: he has his reasons for stating this; as for quick googling it seems he has right in this matter…


----------



## Thomas1

Dla zainteresowanych i niewiernych Tomaszów, dodam tylko, że kwerenda w Google Books daje sporo ciekawych przykładów 'powziąć wiadomość', m.in. w oficjalnych tekstach prawnych.


ChipMacShmon said:


> Najprawdopodobniej *powziąć wiadomość *nie znaczy nic innego jak *dowiedzieć się*. Ale z jakichś powodów (formalność) związek ten jest rozpowszechnione w języku prawniczym. W każdym razie dla mnie jest to potworek językowy.


Moim zdaniem "dowiedzieć się" też dobrze oddaje sens "powziąć wiadomość". 
Z językowego punktu widzenia czasownik z rzeczownikiem używany zamiast, krótszego, czasownika w tym samym znaczeniu ma często wyższy rejestr, porównaj:
odwiedzić -- złożyć wizytę
zdecydować -- podjąć/powziąć decyzję (W przypadku "powziąć decyzję", rejestr wydaje się jeszcze wyższy za sprawą "powziąć", które dziś często postrzegamy jako książkowe).
uchwalić -- podjąć/powziąć uchwałę
poinformować się -- zaczerpnąć/zasięgnąć informacji
Część z nich może pojawiać się w różnych odmianach języka (mam tu na myśli język oficjalny), np.: naukowej, urzędowej, dziennikarskiej czy publicystycznej, a część może być ograniczona tylko do jednej lub do danej grupy zawodowej.


			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> No, not like that. You cannot use just any 18th, or even 19th century  vocabulary, in office correspondence. There are some phrases and  constructions in legal language that are not used in regular language,  which are more archaic, but nothing like that. The phrase is question is  not any set phrase in Polish legal language -- it is just something  archaic, or a total mistake.


I rest my case, Your Honour.


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess the court might find you in contempt now.


----------

